# Air-flow plows?



## Snowdawg48865 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi all, I sold my 79 dodge plow truck a few years ago, I now have a 02 gmc 1500hd it has the 6.0 and 8 lug rims. I was looking for any input about air-flo plows I can't really find a lot of info on them from anyone that's been plowing with them, or if anybody recommends a different plow setup? I will be plowing residential and family drives. Thanks for any input or advice.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

get a snow way with down pressure. light plow and perfect for your application of residential drives.


----------



## Snowdawg48865 (Aug 31, 2009)

I appreciate the advice, does any one see any problems with putting a 7'6" on (its a quad cab short box with a 6 liter) or should I be looking at a 8'. Thanks


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

treat your truck like a 3/4 ton, it has all the same features, frame, engine, transmission, front suspension, etc. i know because i am the owner of two chev 1500hd, and i did a lot of research on it. if you find a 2500 (not a 2500hd that has the same frame as the 3500) and compare them everything underneath is the same.


----------



## Snowdawg48865 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sweet that's what I thought, Thanks for the info


----------



## the snow (Oct 26, 2009)

*crazy*



buckwheat_la;840600 said:


> treat your truck like a 3/4 ton, it has all the same features, frame, engine, transmission, front suspension, etc. i know because i am the owner of two chev 1500hd, and i did a lot of research on it. if you find a 2500 (not a 2500hd that has the same frame as the 3500) and compare them everything underneath is the same.


no its not the same frame and why would you treat a 1/2 ton like a 3/4 anyway


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i tell you what, if you take a 1500hd, and a 2500 (not hd) and put them together and look at the frames, if they are not the exact same frames, then a exec at gmc truck manufacturing plant owes me a explanation (not that it matters because I DID take a 2500 and a 1500hd and compare them). Care to guess my conclusion, if i wanted to , i could take out the frame from the 2500 and the 1500hd and you couldn't pick out which was which


----------



## Snowdawg48865 (Aug 31, 2009)

The truck is a beast it is a lot more heavy duty than any half ton I have ever owned. According to the snowdogg rep the 1500hd has the same frame as the 2500 and the 3500 he posted earlier today in the snowdogg forum. Anyway I am leaning towards a snowdogg ex80, I am hoping to get it on within the next week or so.


----------

